# Chloes Kitten Picture thread



## k9capture_16

A few people have asked me to post pictures and I am posting for those who wanted to see them. A few negative/nervous wracking comments have come in that almost prevented me from posting about her anymore, but that wouldnt be fair to those who wanted to see pics..so here they are. May be graphic

Kitten one









Kitten One Again









Kitten Two being born









Cleaning Kitten Two









More coming


----------



## k9capture_16

Placenta Dinner anyone?









Kitten Two









Chloe didnt mind me taking pictures or being there, in fact she was purring up a storm the whole time. I will update more pics when she has more.


----------



## trooperchick

THey are so cute


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Aw mannn! Did you HAVE to include the bloody, gooey pics?! :tongue:

Congrats, Chloe!


----------



## SerenityFL

The placenta eating thing was something I couldn't watch when my cat had her kittens but I did watch some of the birthing. 

Thank you for posting the pics! I love those little teensy feet! I want to kiss them!!!


----------



## k9capture_16

Kitten Number Three


----------



## cprcheetah

Congrats, they are adorable.


----------



## k9capture_16

fourth and I think final Kitten


----------



## xxshaelxx

I'm sorry, but I do take offense to you saying that my comment was negative, because that's not how I meant it. I was worried because I've never had any experience with kitten birth (and don't plan to), and thought that they should have been coming quicker than three hours. -.-


----------



## DaneMama

Congrats to the new momma! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## k9capture_16

Well I am sorry for offending every one but momma had a problem and had to be put to sleep. I am going to go to bed now..


----------



## rannmiller

wow that's a really sad ending I wasn't expecting from this thread :frown:

what happened?


----------



## k9capture_16

When she had the last kitten, her uterus came out with it. I thought it was a placenta as she cleaned the kitten off and was trying to dispell the ofter birth.

xxshaelxx, you were right when saying there is something wrong, I was just too stupid to notice.

I dont deserve to own animals..


----------



## rannmiller

No no no, don't feel that way at all! It's all such a gooey mess when it happens that unless you're a professional, it's probably pretty hard to tell! Especially when you haven't witnessed a birth before and don't know what to look for/expect on the last kitten! And especially since every one told you that the delivery times vary so much, there was no way you could've known that's what was going to happen!

What I'd recommend doing is either going to the shelter or posting on craigslist to find another mama cat who's very recently had kittens and see if you can get them to take your kittens until they are weaned so you don't have to feed them hourly and clean their bums and all the fun stuff mama cats usually do. 

Good luck, those are some cute kitties! How are they doing btw?


----------



## k9capture_16

I dont have the time, emotions or finances. I signed the over to the clinic who will try to find a nursing mother. None of this would of happened had I got her fixed. She would still be alive..should still be able to play, pester and love. I took her life away because of MY stupidity. I can never bring her back


----------



## rannmiller

Well I agree that you should've gotten her spayed beforehand, but I don't know the circumstances leading up to anything with your ownership of her, so I can't really judge. However, what's done is done, and unfortunately nothing can change that. All we can ever do is learn from our mistakes and try as hard as possible never to repeat those mistakes. Maybe you can adopt one of her kittens when they are ready to find their forever homes (if they make it), and make it up to her that way by giving one of them a really amazing life that it deserves. 

Either way, I'm really sorry about all of this, I know it's heart breaking no matter what I say and only time will help you feel better.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh, I am so sorry for you and Chloe. Everything went from joyous to tragedy so quickly. Please, you can't beat yourself up, it's happened and as much as you'd like to, nothing in the world can change it. It rips your heart out losing a pet and thinking you are to blame makes it a lot worse. I know its too early right now, but when you feel a bit stronger, do give some thought to adopting one of the kittens. Don't forget you gave Chloe a life that an awful lot of cats in this world would give their left paw for. Thinking of you.


----------



## k9capture_16

I dont think I could adopt a kitten of hers. Way to much reminder for me. The kittens are with a lactating mother. She was the first and last female I will ever own. Ruby was inherited and she came to me fixed. I will be looking for another kitten in a bit because Lincoln isnt taking this well, he keeps walking around the house whining looking for her. He is so used to have a little buddy around to kick his arse around..I am looking for a male tho.


----------



## spookychick13

Wow, that really, really sucks.


Believe in spay/neuter now? Heh.


----------



## SerenityFL

I'm very sorry to hear this, and cannot even imagine how guilty you feel right now.

Please do not put up a wall of defense, don't beat yourself up like that, we are here to listen if you want to talk about it.


----------



## k9capture_16

spookychick13 said:


> Believe in spay/neuter now? Heh.


Was this comment neccessary? I feel bad enough as it is. Nope sorry I do not believe in neutering still. But I do believe in spaying and my intentions were to get her spayed but she got out. But thanks for pointing out the obvious..


----------



## deb9017

I am curious as to why you believe in spaying but not neutering?


----------



## luvMyBRT

deb9017 said:


> I am curious as to why you believe in spaying but not neutering?


Me too. An un-neutered male cat was half of this problem. :frown:

Sorry for your loss. :frown:


----------



## k9capture_16

I am not going to post my views on this thread so people can just go ahead and bash them. I advocate spaying/neutering for other peoples pets but I will not neuter dogs. Thats me and thats how it will stay and I do not feel I need to explain myself.

I already admitted the cats death was my fault, what more do you want.


----------



## SpooOwner

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry for your loss. Rest well, Chloe.


----------



## deb9017

I was not trying to bash anyone. I was genuinely curious about the reasoning behind it.


----------



## catahoulamom

Sorry for your loss. That must be the most horrible feeling ever. My female cat when I was younger had two litters and wasn't spayed until she had pyometra and mastitis, I will never again put off spaying (or neutering) one of my animals. Luckily, we as humans can learn from our mistakes, and better our future animals' lives.  Try not to beat yourself up.


----------



## DaneMama

While this is an extremely unfortunate event and the OP has admitted fault for the entire situation I see no need to rub salt in the wounds. If you would all like to continue the spay/neuter debate please start a new thread, out of respect. Thanks.

My deepest condolences to you and Lincoln. Find peace as you remember her.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Oh nooo  

I'm so very sorry. I definitely wasn't expecting to read that when I checked this thread for an update. Poor Chloe. What a terrible, unfortunate situation  So sorry this happened. At least you know that the kittens are in good hands. I'm sure they'll be vetted and found wonderful homes when they're ready.


----------



## cprcheetah

I am SO sorry for your loss. We had a shih tzu breeder who's dog did this with her last litter. Luckily we did emergency surgery on her and were able to save her but it was touch & go for a bit. She SHOWS her dogs, don't beat yourself up, crap occurs. I am glad to hear the kittens are on a nursing mom, that is the HARDEST thing to find sometimes. I've bottle raised many kittens, a few years ago I had 3 bottle fed litters (12 kittens total) at the same time...since then I've toned down and won't take more than one litter at a time....for my sanity. Again, I am sorry for your beloved Chloe's loss. Let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and Lincoln are in my thoughts, losing a pet is always so hard, and feeling responsible for that loss much be agonizing. Try not to best yourself up too much, some things are out of our control, and unfortunately, we can not save them all no matter how badly we want to. 
There is a wonderful male cat out there, searching for you. When the time is right, you'll find eachother. 


And to those still making snide comments and attacks: How care you! She admitted fault in not having the cat spayed prior, admitted having every intent to not only spay the mother, but also every kitten before going to new homes. Live and learn. There was an entire thread in which the OP already took the heat for this litter ever having been conceived, and she already stated her intent to do everything in her control to prevent it from ever happening again. What more do you want? She can't turn back time. She just lost a beloved pet, one that she cared for, now whether you agree with all her choices or not, this is NOT the time to throw snide remarks.


----------



## spookychick13

I am going to have to politely agree to disagree on that.
Perhaps if you saw the massive number of kittens (and puppies) getting euthanized every day because of irresponsible owners you would feel the same way. I've had to assist in countless abortion procedures because of this very issue as well, and it breaks my heart every single time. So maybe I am nasty about it, but my profession has changed me as a person and made me extremely intolerant of this type of ignorance.
Live and learn isn't a valid excuse when lives are involved. Lives that have to pay for a person's carelessness. There is no excuse for it either, there is a plethora of information out there and low cost spay neuter programs out the wazoo. 

So if being angry over the lives of the pets that suffer because a person doesn't believe in spay or neuter, or can't afford to take care of the pets they own, then shame on me indeed.


----------



## DaneMama

spookychick13 said:


> I am going to have to politely agree to disagree on that.
> Perhaps if you saw the massive number of kittens (and puppies) getting euthanized every day because of irresponsible owners you would feel the same way. I've had to assist in countless abortion procedures because of this very issue as well, and it breaks my heart every single time. So maybe I am nasty about it, but my profession has changed me as a person and made me extremely intolerant of this type of ignorance.
> Live and learn isn't a valid excuse when lives are involved. Lives that have to pay for a person's carelessness. There is no excuse for it either, there is a plethora of information out there and low cost spay neuter programs out the wazoo.
> 
> So if being angry over the lives of the pets that suffer because a person doesn't believe in spay or neuter, or can't afford to take care of the pets they own, then shame on me indeed.


I am in total agreement with you on this whole subject. It makes me angry as well. But those who have made the mistake of "live and learn" in this kind of context and lost a pet over it still should be given condolences and respect for their loss of a pet. I know that if I were in the shoes of the OP I wouldn't need to feel worse about it. Thats all.


----------



## GypsyJazmine

I thought you had 3 adult cats...What happened to the other two you had?
It's too bad what happened to Chloe.:frown:


----------



## k9capture_16

spookychick13 said:


> I am going to have to politely agree to disagree on that.
> Perhaps if you saw the massive number of kittens (and puppies) getting euthanized every day because of irresponsible owners you would feel the same way. I've had to assist in countless abortion procedures because of this very issue as well, and it breaks my heart every single time. So maybe I am nasty about it, but my profession has changed me as a person and made me extremely intolerant of this type of ignorance.
> Live and learn isn't a valid excuse when lives are involved. Lives that have to pay for a person's carelessness. There is no excuse for it either, there is a plethora of information out there and low cost spay neuter programs out the wazoo.
> 
> So if being angry over the lives of the pets that suffer because a person doesn't believe in spay or neuter, or can't afford to take care of the pets they own, then shame on me indeed.


Perhaps you should look at all the people out there who purposly breed their pets and dont care. Like someone I know has an intact male and an intact female and they *think* the dogs wont breed. Or my neighbours cat who produces litter after litter and they KNOW she is and they just dont care because its *just* a cat. Or, look at the BYB's who breed cats and put them out on fake contracts yet all the kittens are sick, they dont care. I understand I learned a lesson at the cost of a life, BUT I had full intentions to spay her anyway as well as all the kittens when I could of just left her intact, left the male I wanted to keep intact etc. I could of just done that, but I admitted my mistake. Its not like I bred her purposly, or planned it. Yeah sure I may of thought about it BUT I didnt follow through, this was an accident. I wasnt expecting people to continuously bash me and tell me I should of done this, or should of done that..guess what, whats done is done and I have to live with this the rest of my life, if there a need to keep punching me below the belt? Will that change anything? No, will that bring her back? NO. I have learned and already said any future cat I own will be speutered before 6 months. On a positive note, maybe in a way its good this happened, who knows maybe I would of not spayed her and had even more kittens born (using this as an example). So rather then sit here and tell me I was wrong when I already know that, perhaps maybe mourn the loss of a cat. The shelter you work at, I am sure half the litters you get in there were from people with ZERO intentions to speuter. I had intentions of...It will not happen again. Get over yourself..



GypsyJazmine said:


> I thought you had 3 adult cats...What happened to the other two you had?
> It's too bad what happened to Chloe.:frown:


Gypsy, I cannot tell if your being rude or not but I will answer you anyway. I had three, I spayed one and her temperment changed. I rehomed her. She kept attacking me and my other animals. She is living happily with a good family member. The other cat wasnt fixed, she wasnt mine per say. I was to watch her for a friend until he found a place and I was going to spay her, but he took her back and now this cat will produce litter after litter. It was his cat I couldnt stop him....


----------



## spookychick13

I work for a veternarian, not a shelter.
I hate the term speuter...wtf?

And I am fully and completely over myself.

What I can't get over is you...but que sera sera.
Continue on with your drama.


----------



## DaneMama

Thread has been closed on request by the OP.


----------

